# Greetings



## Mando'a (May 15, 2009)

Howdy,

Found you all on FaceBook.

I live in Round Rock, TX, and attend (ahem, when I can) Round Rock Lodge #227.

You can friend me on FB with the following link:
http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1208944256

Just note that you are a fellow Freemason.

I'm glad to see you all, I see many names that are familiar to me.  I stopped visiting the forums about a year ago, due to increased work load.  I'm glad to be back, hopefully on a more permanent basis.

Lars


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (May 15, 2009)

Great to have you here Brother. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Bro Mike (May 15, 2009)

Glad to have another member of #227 on board.  Welcome Brother.


----------



## Mando'a (May 15, 2009)

Bro Mike said:


> Glad to have another member of #227 on board.  Welcome Brother.



Thanks, haven't been since December, I'll try to make to the 150th.

Larry


----------



## Bro Mike (May 16, 2009)

Make it when you can, we will be there.  The 150 Anniversary is going to be a big deal for sure.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 16, 2009)

Welcome Brother to the forums!!


----------



## TCShelton (May 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## jonesvilletexas (May 18, 2009)

Welcome Brother to the forum.


----------

